# A sad ending



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

It has been posted on another forum that sadly Ingersoll is no longer going to be producing any more tractors just parts. If this is infact true then it is a sad day indeed. I have only had my 30 year old 644 loader tractor for about 3 months and think it is one of the best things that I have acquired thus far in my life. It's a shame that this caliber of product will no longer be available. 

My opinion of course.

Bob


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've just e-mailed Ingersoll directly in hopes of getting the truthfull info ASAP. I will keep you all posted. This would be bad news indeed! These tractors may not enjoy the mass market appeal of some other brands, but they will match up to any of the competition very well.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Ingersoll's web site still shows the tractors and loaders, so I don't know what to think. I hope that they get back to me soon so we will all know.

Case644,
Would you mind telling me which forum you saw this posted?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

It was posted to the Yahoo forum. I just read it myself. I am hoping it is not true. 

Ingersoll makes[made??] and AWSOME tractor. Top notch hardware, hell for strong, and pretty much indructable. I think if they had put a little more effort in to getting the name out there, and into the minds of the "man on the street" they may have sold a lot more. Ya they were not cheep, but eather are any of the other top end brands. And if they are done, one part of me is glad that they never loaded there tractors down with all the frilly stuff. Tough and bult for fuction to the end!!

Lets hope this is just a rumer, but if not at least there is TONS of used Case's, and Ingersoll's out there for the fans to play[ahh I mean work ] with.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

No word from Ingersoll yet.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Still no news from Ingersoll.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

No news yet. I can't find a peep of this in any of the industry news sites, Ingersoll's site, the parent company's site, and all the dealer web sites are still advertising the tractors.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Well Joe maybe a false rumor. I hate to see it come to a end also they do make a great tractor they just need a better dealer network.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jodyand _
> *Well Joe maybe a false rumor. I hate to see it come to a end.......... *


That's what I'm hoping, because in my fantasy barn full of tractors, there will be space among the green ones for at least 2 Ingersolls.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *That's what I'm hoping, because in my fantasy barn full of tractors, there will be space among the green ones for at least 2 Ingersolls. *



Well see I would like a green or a few red[Greavely red] mixed in with my barn ful of case/ingersolls. Plus a nice shiny new 4020ps was REALY wanted!!!!!


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

I'd like to know how this rumor got started, as there is nothing that can be found to substantiate it!


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

All,
It had been posted on the yahoo forum by someone that says they are an Ingersoll dealer. I did the same as Bontai and have sent the company an e-mail and have yet to hear a reply. My normal parts supplier is on vacation so I haven't been able to contact him either to check. Not sure why someone would start an unsubstantiated rumor of this kind for a tractor that only has a relativly small following unlike the other big brands. It does make sense in this day and age since I'm sure that Ingersoll is not selling the thousands of tractors the other big makers are and probably isn't very cost effective for them to continue something that doesn't make the a big profit. After all everything is about the money not the longevity or quality of a product anymore in my opinion. Ingersoll is probably looking at it as a losing investment and rather than keeping the unit running is better too just let it fade away as so many others. Look at the new Indian motorcycle company. The new motorcycles were extremely popular and getting one was very hard to do but the company closed it's doors because it wasn't making enough of a profit to keep the investors happy. Just my opinion of course till we get an actual response for Ingersoll with a yes or no or untill someone talks to their local Ingersoll dealer. Should have gotten more info before I posted I guess but after reading it it just so insensed me that maybe I jumped the gun a little. If it isn't true then I apologize for carrying on an unsubstatiated rumor and if it is true then it is truely a sad day.

Bob


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Still no news from Ingersoll.


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by case644 _
> *All,
> It had been posted on the yahoo forum by someone that says they are an Ingersoll dealer. I did the same as Bontai and have sent the company an e-mail and have yet to hear a reply. My normal parts supplier is on vacation so I haven't been able to contact him either to check. Not sure why someone would start an unsubstantiated rumor of this kind for a tractor that only has a relativly small following unlike the other big brands. It does make sense in this day and age since I'm sure that Ingersoll is not selling the thousands of tractors the other big makers are and probably isn't very cost effective for them to continue something that doesn't make the a big profit. After all everything is about the money not the longevity or quality of a product anymore in my opinion. Ingersoll is probably looking at it as a losing investment and rather than keeping the unit running is better too just let it fade away as so many others. Look at the new Indian motorcycle company. The new motorcycles were extremely popular and getting one was very hard to do but the company closed it's doors because it wasn't making enough of a profit to keep the investors happy. Just my opinion of course till we get an actual response for Ingersoll with a yes or no or untill someone talks to their local Ingersoll dealer. Should have gotten more info before I posted I guess but after reading it it just so insensed me that maybe I jumped the gun a little. If it isn't true then I apologize for carrying on an unsubstatiated rumor and if it is true then it is truely a sad day.
> 
> Bob *


Does anyone know where these tractors are made? From what i have seen they look like they are built like a tank, but i have heard others say you can get a diesel c.u.t. for not much more money and that is where the problems lies I.M.O. You can make a nice product but people are only gonna pay so much for it when there are other options out there.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

They are US built. And the new loader tractors are whats in the CUT price range. As for the GT's they are in the higher range, but no worse then the other preamum brands.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

They are built in Winneconne, Wisconsin.


----------



## case644 (Nov 30, 2004)

All,
Sent an e-mail to the dealer I buy parts from, on the off chance he would reply, and he said he just heard today and it isn't good. His comments were doesn't sound good. Looks like no tractors or attachments just parts. He is going to try to get the details and let me know.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Still no news from Ingersoll.


----------



## wba1949 (Jan 6, 2004)

Hello Everyone, I just called the Ingersoll Plant in Winneconne, WI and talked to the switchboard operator there and she confirmed that only parts will continue to be made there. Real sorry to hear that myself. They were /are great tractors. Bill


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Thanks Bill for the info. I've not heard back from my e-mail.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I've sent another e-mail in hopes of getting an official company responce.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I got a responce from Bill Parkin at Ingersoll today. It is as follows:

As of January 7th, 2005, Ingersoll has entered into a Receivership with the state of WI. Ingersoll is currently functioning as a parts supply company and factory production of tractors and attachments has been suspended for now. Realizing that tractors made by Ingersoll are very sturdy and will outlast most of their owners, our efforts now are more directed at servicing our loyal customers with parts and publications.


We appreciate your compliments on our products, and we still believe that there is a nich in the market made up of people that still believe in paying a little more for something that will last ten times longer. I will print and post this e-mail with the numerous others like it as they have a wonderful impact on our remaining employees.



Thank you again,



Bill Parkin

Ingersoll


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

So it sounds like they need some entrepreneur to infuse a few million to get things up and running again. Anyone here interested?


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

"I will print and post this e-mail with the numerous others like it as they have a wonderful impact on our remaining employees."



Nothing like being positive. "our remaining employees" Jeesh,
It sure don't look good. Maybe Wal-Mart will buy them out and we'll be able to buy them for 1/4th the price. Of course the wheels will probably fall off after 3 months...but who cares!...you'll have an Ingersoll tractor. Sorry about my sarcasm this morning, but it seems to me they might have tried pricing them within reason and the more volume would have made up the difference.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

I have been following this thread with great interest, and had hoped the rumors were unfounded. I agree with Durwood on his reply. 

When big corporations go into receivership, usually the upper echelons take the golden parachute, lower management and blue collars (like me) get the pink slip and the skeleton crew maintain what remains of the company.

A year ago they could have sold their company and done what UPS or Harley Davidson did....employee owned stock, employee owned company. I am of the opinion that many U.S. corporations destined to fail is due to greed, lack of vision, unwilligness to change...and did I mention greed? I understand that it is a world economy now, and I have no problem with this. 

The U.S. (compared to Europe and asia Japan) works harder, makes less, has less vacation or leave time, medical compensation and poor retirement pay. Forgive my long post but several in my immediate family have lost jobs due to mis-management (and 9-11).

Regards, Mark


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

I don't know the particulars of Ingersoll's situation. It might have been mismanagement, might be poor marketing, might be just that they didn't copy the "Jelly bean" styling that everyone else did. But they sure built a fine machine and it is sad to see it go. In the last decade or so, we have lost Power King, "the real" Bolens, Gravely tractors, and now Ingersoll, and all four built a top notch product, that unfortunately had to compete with box store marketing of cheaply produced machines. I personally feel the marketplace is better with more choices, but I also know that free enterprise is like the food chain where "big eats little". I don't have a solution, I just feel sad.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well Joe I think a lot of it is the new "throw away" world we live in. People would rather just by cheap, and toss when bad, then buy something that last a lifetime. [or many lifetimes like my '44 gravely]


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bontai Joe _
> *I don't know the particulars of Ingersoll's situation. It might have been mismanagement, might be poor marketing, might be just that they didn't copy the "Jelly bean" styling that everyone else did. But they sure built a fine machine and it is sad to see it go. In the last decade or so, we have lost Power King, "the real" Bolens, Gravely tractors, and now Ingersoll, and all four built a top notch product, that unfortunately had to compete with box store marketing of cheaply produced machines. I personally feel the marketplace is better with more choices, but I also know that free enterprise is like the food chain where "big eats little". I don't have a solution, I just feel sad. *


I'm with you on the feeling sad about it Joe. There are only very few companies left that can name their price and get away with it. (John Deere, Harley Davidson,etc), but even John Deere is losing sales to Kubota who has their prices high enough now that companies like Kioti, Mahindra and a few others are making ground now. Like it or not it is a changing world and those that don't adapt to it aren't gonna make it. 
Believe me, nobody knows this better than me. 9/11 brought me within a cats hair of bankruptcy. Our company had to go after other business and change to survive. It set me back at least 8 years or so i'll say. I hate to see any company not make it, but i wonder like Mark said if they could have avoided it.


----------

